# Vanilla FOs



## NameThatCandy (Feb 20, 2008)

I want to blend Vanilla FO with Lavender EO (just like WSP Sleep Time).  I don't have any Vanilla FO right now, but I am going to order from WSP, DS and SW.  

Does anyone try their Vanilla FO?  Who do you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the vanilla fo's from aroma haven


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 22, 2008)

thx

But I want to stick with SW, DS or WSP, coz I am going to order from them soon, I want to save on Shipping.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 1, 2008)

I blend vanilla bean noel from WSP w/ lavender eo. Their vanilla bean noel is to die for!!!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Mar 1, 2008)

I ordered their Vanilla Buttercream,  I can't wait to try.


----------



## Neil (Mar 4, 2008)

Tab,
I just received an order today from WSP and one FO is Vanilla Bean Noel I agree with you it is very good. I also got a Orange Cream Vanilla and it is nice. I got an Orange clove and Im not sure about it yet.


----------



## kaelynn (Mar 13, 2008)

I got the Vanilla Vanilla from Brambleberry and I don't like it at all.  I find it very floral and not that warm, rich vanilla that I was hoping for.   :? 

Anyone know of an FO that smells close to the Body Shop's Vanilla?


----------

